# Link's New Enclosure



## Kebechet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys!

I finally got Link's new cage 150 miles or so, and into our apartment! The enclosure previously held a guy's blackthroat monitor, and is built to be very sturdy. The glass is scratched up pretty bad, but I'll probably just replace it in the future. It works for now. I'm going out to buy a couple of UVB lights tomorrow. I'm sure Link will thank me with his usual tongue flicking and climbing on me  

So here's some pictures! 

















Eventually, the plan is to use the enclosure as an eat-at bar in the studio apartment we're moving into in the next couple of months  Just gotta get some bar stools to go with it.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 22, 2011)

u should use plexiglass since its gunna a eat at bar dont wanna kick the glass and break it just a little thing to think about how wide is it? i like it tho


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 22, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> u should use plexiglass since its gunna a eat at bar dont wanna kick the glass and break it just a little thing to think about how wide is it? i like it tho



It's actually tempered glass- it would take a lot to break it. A small accidental kick wouldn't be enough. I'd stick with the tempered glass for that reason, and the fact that it's too heavy for Link to slide open. It's 3x3x8


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 22, 2011)

i like it alot its excatly the size i want for my soon to come tegulove the rock setup too alot


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! you lucked out!! wish I could find an awesome enclosure like that for cheap.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice enclosure. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

CAGE IS AWESOME, He should of given you a blue print with it though to share.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 22, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> Very nice enclosure. What are the dimensions?



It's 8x3x3


----------

